# The Premonition



## Assa (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

here is a piece I recorded with live string players in prague:




I added some percussion and also Bartok Pizzicatos on the final chord, the rest is live  

I'd love to hear from you what you think about it - especially comments regarding the mix !


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 29, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Sep 30, 2019)

Excellent programming and legato, not many can do this on this forum. 
And this dark atmosphere in the composition, I love this. However very short! 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Assa (Oct 1, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Excellent programming and legato, not many can do this on this forum.



Yes, but of course that's just possible because of my custom string library with infitite legato RR patches !
Thanks for your nice words guys, much appreciated !


----------

